# Inversor de voltaje 12V de  cd a 120 V de ca  a 60hz



## juantopo (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola, he estado trabajando con este inversor por que me parece un circuito sencillo ademas de interesante para lo que iniciamos con esto de los inversores de voltaje.


Pero me han pasado algunos problemas tecnicos, por ejemplo en las salidas del flip flop al ponerla en el osciloscopio ,no me salian señales TTL si no 1V, ademas como todavian no le llegan los 2n3055 , use unos tip3055. Tambien use  un transformador de devanado primaria 120vca a 60 hz y debadanado secundario 18V a 500mA.

Al momento de prender el circuito, el tranformador estaba vibrando ademas en la fuente de poder de mi universidad me marcaba un corto circuito.

Con respecto al corto circuito tiene que ver con el transformador (por que era de 18 y yo lo estaba alimentando con 12)?
Estuvo mal sustituir los 2n3055 por los tip3055?
Como puedo resolver el problema con el flip flop que no da las señales TTL adecuadas?

Y en cuestiones de potencia , por el momento no es mi gran prioridad ya que la prueba que pase es que solo encienda un foco incadesente. ...


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Ene 28, 2014)

hola juantopo estoy buscando informacion para hacer un inversor senoidal y de casualidad vi que estas trabajando en un inversor de onda cuadrada , no se bien cual es el punto si solo hacer unas pruevas o usarlo , en lo que te puedo ayudar es en decirte que podrias reemplazar el el 555 y el flip Flop ambos por un simple CD4047 que hace el trabajo de los dos y sus salidas las metes a las resistencias de 4.7K o 5K que entran a los tip y listo y respecto a tu pregunta de si es lo mismo usar TIP 3055 que 2n3055 , yo nunca tuve problemas hasta he puesto TIP35 , por ultimo , si pretendes prender una lampara incandesente deberia der chica orque con un secundario 9+9 500ma no creo que logres mas de 15 o 20W a lo sumo , si te puedo ayudar en algo , con gusto ....


----------



## juantopo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola, fue muy buena idea de usar el CD4047 , he simulado este circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/circuito.gif  y me da mejores resultados que el anterior.
Por cierto, como fue que calculaste los watts que consumiria en la salida en AC?
Ya pronto me voy a poner a hacer el PCB una vez que me devuelvan mi laptop.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Feb 5, 2014)

juantopo en mi opinion la salida del 4047 que obtenes deberias igresarla a unos transistores fet del tipo IRFZ44/ RFP50n06 o similar para obtener buena potencia , en cuanto a la potencia de salida no se cuanto queres lograr pero depende del transformador que uses y la cantidad de fet en paralelo por lado , yo te diria que para una potencia de 100W con 2 fet por lado estaria bien los pones en paralelo drenador y surtidor y a cada (gate) puerta le pones una resistencia independiente , creo que este circuito no tiene limites de potencia pero tene en cuenta que cada 100w que quieras de salida son unos 10amperes de bateria que debes disponer asi que si queres lograr 500w de salida requiere un tranformador grande y que su secundario tenga cables cortos y gruesos hasta la potencia que logren aguantar los 50amperes que les va a circular por ahi y no es poca cosa 50 amperes , a la salida de 220v o 110v en tu caso deberias ponerle una resistencia de 1k 5w en serie con un ceramico de .1x630v sobre la salida para que no este vacia ya que la primera vez que lo arme al circuito y quise medir con un tester convencional la salida por no tener carga formo un arco electrico en el selector del tester y lo fundio ,si te puedo ayudar en algo me avisas  ya experimente bastante con eso y algo de experiencia de tengo . saludos rodrigo


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 5, 2014)

hola gente..bueno yo fabrique... uno que esta en el foro...pero sin CI y funciono a la perfeccion.... era para variar las vueltas de un motor ASINCRONICO.... por lo tanto coloque un pote estereo en el ocilador ..aca les dejo un video 



 estoy atento por si nesecitan el diseño de la placa y demas  datos


----------



## achapapo (Feb 5, 2014)

hola a todos, el inversor que yo hize fue el de la videorockola, pongo el link http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_inversor_01.php y la verdad me gusto mucho, sustituyendole la parte de cargador de bateria automatico... El inversor funciona excelente, varias la frecuencia con un reostato, tiene mucha fidelidad y le puedes poner una carga como de 3 amperios, lo arme y funciono de una, el circuito es un poco mas trabajoso que el tuyo pero en este no vas a tener ningun problema, Saludos


----------



## juantopo (Feb 17, 2014)

hola achapapo ,cheque ese inversor de videorokola y me gusto bastante ya que trabaja los transistores mejor.
Aqui pongo unas fotos donde lo estoy probando en el laboratorio de mi escuela, ¿es normal que salga ese tipo de señal en el osciloscopio? . Use un transformador de 12-0-12 a 5 amp, ¿cuantos equipos podra soportar ese inversor? , para ser mas claro ¿como se calcula eso ?

Me gustaria elaborar una version de ese circuito pero poniendo el CD4047 a ver que tal le va, por cierto, otra cosa que vi mal es que 7805 se calento mucho a tal grado que se "rompio" y no regulaba los 5V, esto puede ser que como en Vin se le inyecto 12V cuando debio ser 7V (o podria ser por que lo saque de otra placa).


----------

